# atlantacapt..(Cameron)



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Lets see some pics!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Got one, huh?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

1000 pounds I was told. Wait until you see the pic of the hook 10/0 5x


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen em'. Bad ass...


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason put in some work on the chair today on a 130 unlimited class rod up here in Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia...115-120 inch fish, estimated over a grander...these fish don't play around. Almost dumped a 130. 1 hour 55 min fight. 100 feet of water.

I'll post a bunch of pics after we get in tomorrow....yes, completely straightened a 10/0 5x circle and the fish somehow stayed buttoned for release. Running 58 lbs drag for the end game.

Also, check out this killer inlet...nice and wide. Ultra safe.....you thought Destin was bad?


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics! No harder fighter from what I read. Like our Jack Crevalle times 10. Plus you can eat the things as compared to our JC... which one local rated chef, along with a PFF member, assure us is edible. 

You guys still sell to the Japanese, or catch for local consumption?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG.....Just DANG!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

They got two more this morn.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn. Badass fish for sure.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats! That is a really incredible fishery. Pretty crazy that fish stayed buttoned with the hook so contorted and running 58lbs of drag. I couldn't fathom what that fish could do in 1000' of water. 

I thought they limited the fight time to 60 minutes up there?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Apparently it is a gentleman's agreement between the commercial captains that they want to have fish to the boat, if possible, inside of an hour...and they use extreme pressure to do it (max drag setting on the tape along side of the drag knob was shown at 77 lbs on the 130's). We were pushing drags up to 58 lbs, and at one point had one fish with full 77 lbs on it. If you have never felt a fully bowed over unlimited class rod with 50+ lbs of drag, it is a crazy feeling. The Bluefin had total control when it wanted to go in essentially any direction.

You may notice, in the pics, above that they have a rope hooked to the fish. They use this release mechanism after the fight in order to tow the fish around for 10-20 minutes in order to get extreme water flow over the gills. Apparently there have been scientific studies done with this fishery and they have come to the conclusion that the mortality rate is at or under 1% with a combination of drag pressure and release tactics. 

With the above in mind, on real giant fish, they would rather get the fish to the boat and take time tow-reviving the fish rather then pushing up the drag and breaking the fish off. This old school way of limiting fights to an hour and then letting the fish go on its own after breaking off had a higher mortality rate. They are also tagging every fish now, and so should have some good data in the coming years.

I'll post in the out of area with a bunch of pics later tonight...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Now that is some HARD CORE better than sex fishing there.......IMO... I had some lower grade of that chunking at the lump off of Venice La... a few years back....but those yellowfin were bringing $1,000 a fish....no telling what those giant bLues would bring if they graded out right....? Way to go guys...I want to go next trip,lol....


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted in the "out of area" bluewater section....check it out.


----------

